# Deer corn...



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I keep reading several places about people buying deer corn for themselves to eat. Seems like mainly for cornbread. I can get a 50lb bag of deer corn for $10. Cornmeal comes nowher near that price and so far I'm not having any luck finding it in bulk at a good price. Has anyone here done this? Is it safe? I have agrain mill that does corn so ginding it is not an issue just don't want to waste 10 bucks if its not worth it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd try the corn on the cob deer corn,seems you could clean it easyer. I do cann deer carrots. Something in my soil won't let me grow them,without worms,so I don't bother. We can get deer carrots for 4 dollars a 60ish lb bag. We just make sure we get the reddish ones,they are super sweet. We finished picking our too far gone sweet corn and will put it up in paper bags,it drys nice. I'm trying to learn to eat more corn meal,as we can grow it so easy.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

make sure you read the labels. The deer corn they sell at Walmart has anti fungals and stuff sprayed on it that makes it not fit for human consumption. I would eat it if we had nothing else, but most folks store popcorn. Its not expensive, and you can make cornmeal out of it (I never tried personally)


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

why not just stop at a nice run family farm and ask to pick about a dozen ears from there field and ask what they would want for them. Will be alot safer and more than likley it won`t cost as much either. Remember it takes 72 lbs to make a bushel of ear corn, and 8.00 a bushel for corn, think about it. > Thanks Marc


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

I buy the 50lb bag of popcorn at Sam's and use it for popcorn as well as grinding it for cornmeal. It seems like it is somewhere around $15 for the bag. I am apprehensive to eat grains from the co-ops due to how they are "treated" and stored.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

melco said:


> I buy the 50lb bag of popcorn at Sam's and use it for popcorn as well as grinding it for cornmeal. It seems like it is somewhere around $15 for the bag. I am apprehensive to eat grains from the co-ops due to how they are "treated" and stored.


I've gotten that before but just used it for popcorn. If it does good as cornmeal I'l just get another bag of it. I haven't bought deer corn because I was apprehensive about it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've used deer corn many times. Get a single bag and open it to check for odors and insects. If it is buggy, feed it to the poultry and try another source. You will want to wash the corn because there is frequently dust on it. I've never seen any that had antifungals or other stuff sprayed on it. Check for the label to see if it was tested for aflotoxins and only buy corn that has been tested.

To wash it, dump some into a bucket of water and slosh it around with your hands then pour off the water. Do not let it soak. After you rinse it a time or two, let it drain. A screen over a tub works well for draining. Spread the corn out on the screen and let it air dry before storing or grinding unless you are making hominy. You can store it before washing and only wash the amount you want to use at any given time.

Fresh ground corn makes the BEST cornbread!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Check the labels and tags carefully. Deer corn can and sometimes does have a higher mycotoxin limit than corn intended for people, dairy animals, and poultry. 

I'd buy a bag of whole corn from my local feed dealer before I'd use deer corn.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Our local feed dealers only carry deer corn. Everybody around here uses it for stock feed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

If he's selling it as stock feed then chances are the "deer corn" is ordinary feed corn and has been checked for mycotoxins. I'd ask though.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, it is labeled with the mycotoxin levels. Below something or another, but in the ok levels or I wouldn't use it.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

and what are the ok levels? The corn I"m looking at states that it has been tested fpr aflotoxins and is free of them. I'll check the mycotoxin levels next time I'm there.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Same thing, basically. If it is aflotoxin free it is ok.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

ginnie5 said:


> I've gotten that before but just used it for popcorn. If it does good as cornmeal I'l just get another bag of it. I haven't bought deer corn because I was apprehensive about it.


It is all I use for cornmeal and popcorn. Works wonderfully.


----------

